# angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe



## powermike1977 (28. Februar 2005)

moinsen!
da ich beimeiner suche hier nichts wirklich aufschluessiges gefunden habe, dachte ich ich stelle die frage mal rein.
ich fahre demnaechst nach suedafrika und wollte mal fragen, ob jemand ein paar infos zum bootsangeln fuer einen tag in kapstadt hat. kann natuerlich auch vom ufer aus sein, aber ich dachte mir ich mach mal ne tur daraus, bei der meine freundin auch was davon hat...und so n tag aufm wasser ist doch immer cool...und noch besser wenn dann noch ne angel ins wasser gelassen wird .
ich werde wohl nur einen tag zeit haben, und da die reise n volles programm hat, wird dieser tag in kapstadt sein. also, weiss jemand vielleicht wo ich n guten/preiswerten bootstrip mieten kann. 
ggf n schoenes fleckchen woman vom ufer aus bequem n strandtag mit nem angeltag kombinieren kann???? (frauen machen echte politiker aus einem )
danke schon mal im voraus,
mike


----------



## marca (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

Hallo Kraftmichel,
einen wirklich schönen Trip hast du da vor!
Leider kann ich Dir angeltechnisch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.
Ich weiß nur, dass die da vor einiger Zeit lebende Robben als Köder für den großen Weissen Hai verboten habe.
Da wird es also nix mit!
Als wir da waren haben wir in den Restaurant immer Linefish bestellt, also Fisch, mit der Leine gefangen.
Fische gibt es wohl in Massen.
Im Board war doch mal ein SA-Kenner, auch anglerisch.
Vielleicht meldet der sich ja noch.
Der machte aber Brandungsangeln in Plettenberg.
Da konnte man sogar Haie vom Ufer fangen.
Im Netz dürfte doch wohl auch was zu finden sein.
ich kann mich auch dunkel daran erinnern, dass im Hafen Angelfahrten angeboten wurden.
Weiß aber nix Genaues mehr.
Trotzdem viel Spaß am Kap!


----------



## Marco74 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

Hi Powermike.

Ich war mal ne Zeit in Kapstadt und war auch einmal zum Thunfischangeln draußen (und auch sehr gut Albacore und Yellowtail gefangen). Wenn du das Geld dafür aufwenden willst, dann nimm auf keinen Fall das Boot an der Waterfront, das ist eher Tourikram.
In Houtsbay und in Gordans Bay liegen einige Boote, wobei Gordans Bay zu weit weg sein dürfte.
Hier mal zwei links:
http://www.sportfishing.co.
http://www.yellowfin.co.za/
Wenn du die Brandungsrute mitnimmst, findet sich in der False Bay (40 km Sandstrand) bestimmt ein Plätzchen, wo du Angeln und Baden kombinieren kannst.
Falls du noch weitere Fragen hast, mail einfach.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## powermike1977 (14. März 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

moin!
wollte nochmal fragen ob jemand ne vorstellung von den preisen beim bootsanglen auf thunfisch etc. hat? 
mike


----------



## Dorschi (14. März 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

Hallo Marco! 
Fehlerteufel!
In deinem ersten Link fehlt das ZA am Ende!
Beste Grüße


----------



## Flatfischer (29. März 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.hookedonafrica.co.za/

Solltest Du da Interesse haben, empfiehlt sich eine frühzeitige Anmeldung, da ist Hochsaison (die Yellowfin-Tunas sind da).

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## deger (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

So, dann hole ich den mal wieder hoch.
Ich fliege Ende November für 2 Wochen nach Capetown :q , wollte eine Rute evtl. mal mitnehmen und vom Ufer aus angeln, kann mit hier dazu irgendjemand irgendwas sagen!??! Ich weiß nix! Welche Fische, welche Köder...? Wo? |kopfkrat 
Danke!


----------



## deger (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

keiner weiß was?


----------



## Ansgar (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

Moin,

habe da unten mal eine (kurze) Zeit lang gelebt, aber so richtig intensiv sind die Bilder nicht mehr... 

Also, man kann da vom Strand aus z.B. Adlerfische fangen (habe ich nicht, hatten wir aber mal in einem anderen Thread diskutiert).

Ansonsten gibt es da Haie und Rochen ohne Ende, in Namibia (ist ja auch nicht so weit weg...) ist das Brandungsangeln auf solche "Critters" ziemlich populaer, insbesondere bei Touris...

Wir sind mal von cape town mit nem Boot rausgefahren um "Snook" zu fangen, auch ganz cool. 

Ansonsten habe ich aber in Suedafrika mehr karpfen gefangen, bis 15kg, das geht da ganz gut, selbst wenn man kein Spezi ist.

Spinnen vom Strand/Steinen geht bestimmt auch fuer Bluefish oder so...

Im Inland habe ich ansonsten auch auf Bass und grosse fiese Welse und andere fiese bezahnte Fische geangelt. 

Ich wuerde also evtl eine Angelart auswaehlen, die mir am meisten zusagt und dafuer das Geraet mitnehmen, denn SA ist recht vielseitig und man kann viel machen...

Achso, Forellen habe ich auch gefangen in Fluessen und Daemmen...

Die Jahreskarte zum angeln kostete damals 2 Rand (<1 Euro) - sei aber vorsichtig, wo Du fischen gehst. Einen (suedafrikanischen) Freund haben Sie damals mal boes zusammengeschlagen (und zwei deutsche Manager in deren Hauseinfahrt erschossen), ein anderer ist mal von einem Flusspferd angefallen worden (so sterben mehr Leute in SA als durch Schlangen, Loewen, etc)...

Also, alles etwas wirr, hoffe es hilft trotzdem
All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Forellenfreund (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

So .. Tach zusammen ... 

glaube ich war gemeint mit dem Posting übers Brandungsangeln in Plettenberg Bay. 

Sorry das ich das beim Ursprünglichen Poster nicht mitbekommen habe. 

hier meine Berichte von damals :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=11074


und 


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=11158


Ich habe nur Brandungs und Klippenangeln in der Plettenberg und Nysna Region gemacht. 

Zu Capetown selber kann ich anglerisch nicht viel sagen. 
Ich muß auch sagen das ich die Stadt meide, so wie Joburg auch. 


Mein Vorposter hat ja schon ein paar Schreckensgeschichten erzählt die aber auch meist einen kleinen Hintergrund haben. 
Ich kenne zum Beispiel jemanden der erschossen wurde weil er sein Handy plus Pass nicht rausrücken wollte. 
Will jetzt nicht sagen das er selber Schuld war ... aber ich glaube wenn mir das passiert wäre ich höchst wahrscheinlich noch am Leben wäre.

Aber nun .... wenn Du schon alles gebucht hast mit Hotel und so dann kannst Du natürlich nichts machen. Ansonsten würde ich DRINGENST dazu raten in 2 Tagen ( wenn überhaupt ) Table Mountain etc. abzuhaken und dann nen Leihwagen ( billig !!! ) zu mieten und die Garden Route raufzufahren. 

Städte wie Plettenberg Bay oder Nysna sind was die Kriminalität etc. angeht so überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen mit CT oder Joburg !!! Das ist echt ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Ansonsten .. wenn Du im Cape Town Gebiet bleibst würde ich um angeln zu gehen auf ne Tour zurückgreifen. 

Ansonsten ... nie ... und ich sage nie!!! im dunkeln alleine durch die Stadt gehen. Auch wenn an jeder Ecke Polizei steht. 
MAch es nicht!!  Alle Wege mit dem Taxi oder mit Leihwagen ( bei dem auch immer der Fuß am Gas sein sollte.)  
Hatte auch mal ein sehr übles Erlebnis... das wünsche ich niemandem. 

Bei Fragen melde Dich ....


Gruß Sven


----------



## deger (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten! 
habe Einheimische an meiner Seite (ich besuche die), die mich beschützen wollen und müssen , aber das Kriminalitätpoblem ist mir bekannt!
Also ich würde Spinnen vom Strand schön finden, was für ein Gerät brucht man da? Und: Muss es tief sein?


----------



## deger (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

@Sven: jetzt habe ich Deine Berichte gelesen, also eigentlich wollte ich mein Tackle mitnehmen...für 14 Tage sowas zu kaufen was auch schlecht im Flugzeug zu transportieren ist. Die schwerste Telerute die ich habe hat ein WG bis 120gr. und ist 3,15 meter lang, kann ich damit was werden? dazu ne schöne Brandungsrolle mit geflochtener + dickes Stahlvorfach und an Haken Fischfetzen, geht das?


----------



## Forellenfreund (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

Hi ....

klar geht das ... Bis zu einer bestimmten Größe Fisch natürlich nur ...  


Du kannst gut Kabeljau fangen. Besorg Dir in einem Angelladen nen Tidekalender und frag sie wann der Cod in die Nähe zum Ufer kommt. 

Das ist mir nämlich gerade entfallen. 

Und wenn Du hast dann nimm Dir noch ne Spule geflochtene als Ersatz mit ( wenn Du viel fischen gehst ) ... die gibt es in SA nur sehr selten. 

Wirst auf jeden Fall Deinen Spaß haben. Gut weggehen kann man in Cape Town ... aber wenn es die Zeit irgendwie erlaubt schwing Dich wenigstens für ein paar Tage in ein Auto ... Du verpasst sonst was. 

Gruß

Sven


----------



## deger (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

haben auch ein auto, schönes alten corsa. MAchen auch einen Segeltörn ums Kap etc., haben eine Menge vor bzw. die Jungs und Mädels mit uns.
hoffen wir mal keinen 2m hai ranzukriegen, oder doch?!


----------



## Forellenfreund (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

Wenn Du einen drann hast .... auch wenn er nur nen Meter ist ... ist er bei Deiner 120 WG Telestippe nicht lange drann ...


----------



## deger (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

hmm, dann Bootsrute 250gr...evtl. mehr Chancen, aber dei Wurfweite wird leiden


----------



## Sargo (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

Mal eine dumme Frage. Warum verwendet man eine geflochtene Schnur zum
Brandungsangeln ?????

Sargo


----------



## Forellenfreund (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: angeln um kapstadt SA-brauche hilfe*

@sargo

weil man dadurch dünnere Leinen nehmen kann. Dadurch bessere Wurfweite + geringerer Strömungsdruck auf die Schnur ... außerdem bessere Bisserkennung durch geringe bis garnicht vorhandene Dehnung .... :m 

Gruß

Sven


----------

